# I'm at an all time low



## pollymolly (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this site, I'm so glad I have found it, because to be honest I felt like the only person who has this condition.I have had ibs-D since I was 16, I am now 33 and I am fed up of coping, I'm tired and if I'm honest I'm depressed and I feel like a complete failure as a wife, mother and a human being.I have had enough, although I am at an all time low and I have had enough and feel people close to me would cope better without me, I will fight if not for myself for my family. I really need any help, advice or support anyone can offer me. I find the hardest thing is pain and diarrhea, sometimes I know my bowel feels off and I feel ready for it, but sometime it comes out of the blue, these times are hard to cope with, everything about ibs-D is hard to cope with.I cannot go anywhere, because of my condition, I also have a fear of having diarrhoea anywhere other than my own toilet( such a silly fear to have I know ), but I would be so embarrassed if I made a noise or it smelt really bad, which it does and someone looked at me and thought I was a disgusting person.I am on Imodium at the minute and the doctor has just prescribed me citalopram ( an antidepressant ) which I haven't yet taken and don't know whether to, I know I need something, but what I do not know.Hoping someone out there can help. x x x x


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

pollymolly said:


> Hi, I am new to this site, I'm so glad I have found it, because to be honest I felt like the only person who has this condition.I have had ibs-D since I was 16, I am now 33 and I am fed up of coping, I'm tired and if I'm honest I'm depressed and I feel like a complete failure as a wife, mother and a human being.I have had enough, although I am at an all time low and I have had enough and feel people close to me would cope better without me, I will fight if not for myself for my family. I really need any help, advice or support anyone can offer me. I find the hardest thing is pain and diarrhea, sometimes I know my bowel feels off and I feel ready for it, but sometime it comes out of the blue, these times are hard to cope with, everything about ibs-D is hard to cope with.I cannot go anywhere, because of my condition, I also have a fear of having diarrhoea anywhere other than my own toilet( such a silly fear to have I know ), but I would be so embarrassed if I made a noise or it smelt really bad, which it does and someone looked at me and thought I was a disgusting person.I am on Imodium at the minute and the doctor has just prescribed me citalopram ( an antidepressant ) which I haven't yet taken and don't know whether to, I know I need something, but what I do not know.Hoping someone out there can help. x x x x


Before you try using and finding the right antidepressant that works for you (side effects) I suggest you should try two not so strong drugs before.Have you read Lindas (LNAPE) stickied thread in this forum about calcium? If you havn't you should try it since it has helped alot of people.Probiotics is also worth trying. It works for some who have ibs-d (buy a good one, VSL3 and Align seems to be the two that are recommended).


----------



## nan2147 (Jul 23, 2010)

Siea said:


> Before you try using and finding the right antidepressant that works for you (side effects) I suggest you should try two not so strong drugs before.Have you read Lindas (LNAPE) stickied thread in this forum about calcium? If you havn't you should try it since it has helped alot of people.Probiotics is also worth trying. It works for some who have ibs-d (buy a good one, VSL3 and Align seems to be the two that are recommended).


I feel badly for you, but take heart, it will get better. I have had IBS-D for 28 years. I am just recovering from a flare-up. It started while on a road trip to Montana (I'm from Minnesota.) It wasn't pretty, but with Imodium and frequent stops, I made it. After getting home, I had diarhrea every morning without fail. Immediate and explosive. Rest, Imodium, and fiber are getting me back to normal (or as normal as I ever get.) At least the painful stomach is subsiding. There have been good days and bad, but a positive attitude seems to help me the most. And I have a very understanding husband. He checks on me regularly when I've been in the bathroom a long time. I have passed out because of cramping in the lower stomach. And vomiting also goes along with a bad flare-up.I guess the best I can do is offer support and tell you that just because you have this horrible syndrome, doesn't make you less of a person, mother, wife, friend. You can have it all, even with this, but just be sure you know where the bathroom is. Take care.


----------



## pollymolly (Jul 19, 2010)

Siea said:


> Before you try using and finding the right antidepressant that works for you (side effects) I suggest you should try two not so strong drugs before.Have you read Lindas (LNAPE) stickied thread in this forum about calcium? If you havn't you should try it since it has helped alot of people.Probiotics is also worth trying. It works for some who have ibs-d (buy a good one, VSL3 and Align seems to be the two that are recommended).


Hi Siea, Thank you for taking time to reply to my post. I have not yet seen the forum on calcium, but will have a good look and I will read it. I had read somewhere that calcium can help with ibs-D, but when I mentioned it to the doctor ( I was pregnant with my 3rd child and couldn't take my normal meds ) he said he would not advise calcium, because if you don't need it and you take it and then you have more than you should it would then cause very very bad diarrhea!!!!!! not sure if it would be the Saw calcium as what you are talking about though. Thank you again, I will definitely read the forum. I cannot take the probiotics as I am lactose intolerant ( unless they do a lactose free one )Ps when my doctor prescribed the antidepressant, I asked him how long I would be on it and he said basically forever!!!!!.


----------



## pollymolly (Jul 19, 2010)

nan2147 said:


> I feel badly for you, but take heart, it will get better. I have had IBS-D for 28 years. I am just recovering from a flare-up. It started while on a road trip to Montana (I'm from Minnesota.) It wasn't pretty, but with Imodium and frequent stops, I made it. After getting home, I had diarhrea every morning without fail. Immediate and explosive. Rest, Imodium, and fiber are getting me back to normal (or as normal as I ever get.) At least the painful stomach is subsiding. There have been good days and bad, but a positive attitude seems to help me the most. And I have a very understanding husband. He checks on me regularly when I've been in the bathroom a long time. I have passed out because of cramping in the lower stomach. And vomiting also goes along with a bad flare-up.I guess the best I can do is offer support and tell you that just because you have this horrible syndrome, doesn't make you less of a person, mother, wife, friend. You can have it all, even with this, but just be sure you know where the bathroom is. Take care.


Hi nan2147, Thank you also for taking the time to post and I'm so sorry you are also having a tough time, this condition has alot to answer for.Even though I do get sever stomach cramps and diarrhoea, I have fingers crossed not vomited of fainted, so I guess I should feel luckily that I haven't.Support is great thank you so much, I just feel alone all the time, but know I am not and that means alot. I hope you also start getting back to normal soon.


----------



## fedup36 (Jun 28, 2010)

I am on Imodium at the minute and the doctor has just prescribed me citalopram ( an antidepressant ) which I haven't yet taken and don't know whether to, I know I need something, but what I do not know.Hi there! I too have been prescribed citalopram for my ibs and have found that I do feel better. It has taken away some of the nervousness at being 'caught short' which has therefore reduced my sypmtoms as I am not so panic striken! I also take Colpermin (peppermint oil capsules avaialble in supermarkets near the immodium!!) and drink only water or peppermint tea. I have also found that yoga helps...espacially the breathing aspect...there are vids online if you google for them! I haven't had a bout of diarrhea for 6weeks and my cramping etc disappeared just over a week ago. I'm not suggesting this is permanent cos we all know that flare ups come and go...but I am more relaxed and feeling ok! I even got through the stress of my husband being made redundant last week without a flare up. So give the tablets a go and remember that there will be side effects for about two weeks....mine was tiredness and a mild headache. I just made sure I drank planty of water and didn't take painkillers cos I didn't want to take too many pills...just incase!!! Good luck xx


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

pollymolly said:


> Hi, I am new to this site, I'm so glad I have found it, because to be honest I felt like the only person who has this condition.I have had ibs-D since I was 16, I am now 33 and I am fed up of coping, I'm tired and if I'm honest I'm depressed and I feel like a complete failure as a wife, mother and a human being.I have had enough, although I am at an all time low and I have had enough and feel people close to me would cope better without me, I will fight if not for myself for my family. I really need any help, advice or support anyone can offer me. I find the hardest thing is pain and diarrhea, sometimes I know my bowel feels off and I feel ready for it, but sometime it comes out of the blue, these times are hard to cope with, everything about ibs-D is hard to cope with.I cannot go anywhere, because of my condition, I also have a fear of having diarrhoea anywhere other than my own toilet( such a silly fear to have I know ), but I would be so embarrassed if I made a noise or it smelt really bad, which it does and someone looked at me and thought I was a disgusting person.I am on Imodium at the minute and the doctor has just prescribed me citalopram ( an antidepressant ) which I haven't yet taken and don't know whether to, I know I need something, but what I do not know.Hoping someone out there can help. x x x x


Hi,I have also had years of diarrhea but currently things are going much better (don't want to jinx it!). I still have the same fears about going out anywhere incase because of so many nightmare experiences with the diarrhea. The things that made the largest difference to me were I stopped taking the contraceptive pill. Things started to get better within a week and got better and better. I still have problems at the moment not diarrhea everyday and all day. I basically tried everything else and was at the end to be honest - I got the point where I just wanted to give up and this was the last thing that I tried. It might be worth a try? I had no idea that it could make things so much worse. I do still get problems but not like before. I do know that I will never take the pill again and I will make sure to tell as many people as possible as if it made things so much worse for me, than there are probably hundreds of other women having this problem also. However I do know from years on here, that with some women the pill actually calms their ibs down and things improve.I also got something to help my anxiety called propranolol. They are beta blockers and stop me from getting so terrified before going anywhere. They have also really helped as the more worried I get the worse the diarrhea gets. I would recommend those as well. I'm from the UK as well and I know how awful it is to try and carry on a normal life with this and lets be honest, you just can't. I couldn't and I still hate going anywhere with crowds or anywhere that I don't know in case there isn't a toilet. Hope this helps you a bit.Claire


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

pollymolly said:


> Hi, I am new to this site, I'm so glad I have found it, because to be honest I felt like the only person who has this condition.I have had ibs-D since I was 16, I am now 33 and I am fed up of coping, I'm tired and if I'm honest I'm depressed and I feel like a complete failure as a wife, mother and a human being.I have had enough, although I am at an all time low and I have had enough and feel people close to me would cope better without me, I will fight if not for myself for my family. I really need any help, advice or support anyone can offer me. I find the hardest thing is pain and diarrhea, sometimes I know my bowel feels off and I feel ready for it, but sometime it comes out of the blue, these times are hard to cope with, everything about ibs-D is hard to cope with.I cannot go anywhere, because of my condition, I also have a fear of having diarrhoea anywhere other than my own toilet( such a silly fear to have I know ), but I would be so embarrassed if I made a noise or it smelt really bad, which it does and someone looked at me and thought I was a disgusting person.I am on Imodium at the minute and the doctor has just prescribed me citalopram ( an antidepressant ) which I haven't yet taken and don't know whether to, I know I need something, but what I do not know.Hoping someone out there can help. x x x x


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

I believe my replies are being censored or deleted.Try to contact me directly at [email protected] am trying to find a cure for IBS-D that will work for most people.It has worked for me. But it has to be tried by others, to see if it works for others.


----------



## springtime (Jul 30, 2010)

pollymolly said:


> Hi, I am new to this site, I'm so glad I have found it, because to be honest I felt like the only person who has this condition.I have had ibs-D since I was 16, I am now 33 and I am fed up of coping, I'm tired and if I'm honest I'm depressed and I feel like a complete failure as a wife, mother and a human being.I have had enough, although I am at an all time low and I have had enough and feel people close to me would cope better without me, I will fight if not for myself for my family. I really need any help, advice or support anyone can offer me. I find the hardest thing is pain and diarrhea, sometimes I know my bowel feels off and I feel ready for it, but sometime it comes out of the blue, these times are hard to cope with, everything about ibs-D is hard to cope with.I cannot go anywhere, because of my condition, I also have a fear of having diarrhoea anywhere other than my own toilet( such a silly fear to have I know ), but I would be so embarrassed if I made a noise or it smelt really bad, which it does and someone looked at me and thought I was a disgusting person.I am on Imodium at the minute and the doctor has just prescribed me citalopram ( an antidepressant ) which I haven't yet taken and don't know whether to, I know I need something, but what I do not know.Hoping someone out there can help. x x x x


----------



## springtime (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi there,I just joined the forum today, and I totally feel for you! I'm 31 now and I've had IBS-D (or something that closely resembles it) for over 10 years. I love traveling and going places, but right now I definitely limit my trips anywhere for exactly the same reasons you do. I have a baby and another one on the way, so can't take antidepressants now, but I'm seriously considering trying them after I have my second child. Also, I have a fear that if I'm out somewhere with my children (once the baby) comes and I have to run to the bathroom, I will have to drag them with me. It's actually bound to happen at some point, and I hate the idea that my kids will have to be in the bathroom with me I mean, I obviously can't leave them by themselves in the park/store, etc. I honestly hope we all feel better at some point, though, as right now I'm at a low, as well. It doesn't help being pregnant, either! Sincerely,Julia


----------

